# Mosquito Bay Skiffs



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet looking skiff.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

it says the capacity is 8 people?
gotta be a typo.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm on it...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its a got a big beam. You could easily take 8 people for a ride in it if you want with 3 bench seats instead of casting decks. As far as fishing goes 2 -3 people would still be the right number. You could probably get away with 4.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This boat is bigger and wider than a copperhead or inshore 16.

It will be sweet with 20hp 4-stroke Merc or Hatsu with poling platform, casting platform, pushpole, yeti cooler, spinning and flyrods!

Nice, light and simple!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Probibly a Great boat Just NOT such a great Dealer ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Specifications for Buzz Lite:

Length 17' 3" Beam 6' 6" Draft 5" Weight 500 lbs.

Cockpit 8' 4" x 5' 8" x 1' 4"

Max HP 50 

Capacity 8 Person/1100 lbs.

Mosquito Bay Skiffs
1021 North Orlando Avenue
Maitland, FL 32751
Phone 407-647-6262
Fax 407-629-1211
Email [email protected]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> NOT such a great Dealer ...


What are u talking about?

Lighten up dude...... : ;D


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

> Probibly a Great boat Just NOT such a great Dealer ...


I used to work in the marine industry and feel that I am qualified to comment about CFM from both a dealer's and consumer's perspective. I think their service department is top notch. As far as sales, they sell quality boats. They are definitely proud of them but not pushy when it comes to sales. I tried to buy a Mitzi there but we couldn't agree on the price, that's all. If they feel they can get what they're asking, more power to them. I'm curious as to what your complaint about them is.


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Jan if you need assistance with that review, I'm in. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I rode on one of those before. A few years back. Only it was called a Mitzi Skiff then. Anyone......................


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I rode on one of those before. A few years back. Only it was called a Mitzi Skiff then. Anyone......................


Now that you mention it...the lines do look very similar. I wonder if they got a hold of the mold. Who cares, though? Mitzi's were great skiffs and highly demanded.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I rode on one of those before. A few years back. Only it was called a Mitzi Skiff then. Anyone......................


x1000 It looks exactly like a Mitzi 17, but the deck looks much better than the Mitzi cap style.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > I rode on one of those before. A few years back. Only it was called a Mitzi Skiff then. Anyone......................
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it...the lines do look very similar.  I wonder if they got a hold of the mold.  Who cares, though?  Mitzi's were great skiffs and highly demanded.


Were? Tom might have sold the company, but I am 99% sure the new owners are still building them. I am just wondering if they changed the name from Mitzi to Mosquito Bay.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You guys are way off. This boat might look like a Mitzi in the pictures but when you see it in person its a different boat. It has a way bigger beam. The decks on the MBS is way different than the Mitzi's rounded bow deck.

Here is what I have been told. Central Florida Marine started this project about when Tom was in limbo with Mitzi. They were concerned that they were not going to be able to carry the Mitzi line much longer. So they developed their own hull to replace it. The logic was a vertical business strategy. They could make a little money all the way from hull construction, rigging, motor, trailer and any mods ordered by the customer as it went out the door. 

The Mosquito Bay Hull got built but Mitizi got sold to someone else in North Carolina that had a good reputation for building hulls. The new Mitzi is now built using better processes. (Thats the Cool Aid from CFM) So CFM ended up selling both hulls. They carry the new owners Mitzi skiffs and their own hull the Mosquito Bay Skiff. They are different enough to where its just more models for customers to choose from.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the background info Tom. After the holidays I will be scheduling more reviews.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Tom...... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I go by there every so often to pick up maitnence supplies from the service shop and have had a chance to look at the skiff. Having owned a Mitzi in the past these Mosquito Bay skiffs don't look like a Mitzi. The build and the non skid remind me of another boat I looked at in the past made by Lagoon boats over in Cocoa. I could be wrong but they seemed similar.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like a Mitzi to me personally


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

> Looks like a Mitzi to me personally



That Buzz looks amazing............better than a Mitzi. Need to be TM ready though. No hookup ready on a 17'ft flats skiff? Thats redic!


----------

